# any good Pre workout supplements ?



## Pestimesta (Jun 21, 2012)

i would really like a good pre workout supplement that gives makes me do more sets and can run farther.
have heard that shroomtech was good for this, someone here tried it?


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 21, 2012)

Never even heard of this. I've used a ton of them and will say one word!!! CRAZE!!! You can google this under DS Craze or driven sports and you will find a million threads, posts logs etc on this stuff. They just came out with a new flavor. You can get it for a good price on Orbitnutrition.com. This is my go too preworkout for life.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 21, 2012)

I have heard great stuff about Craze as well and have been wanting to try it out!


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 22, 2012)

Craze is good, but it can make you very spacy vs focused


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 22, 2012)

Craze......

Good stuff


----------



## SFW (Jun 22, 2012)

A cup of coffee and a bronkaid.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 22, 2012)

200mg of caffeine works great for me.


----------



## pilip99 (Jun 22, 2012)

Craze works solid as well

but check out maximize v2 if you can handle it... 

orbitnutrition!


----------



## R1balla (Jun 24, 2012)

Pestimesta said:


> i would really like a good pre workout supplement that gives makes me do more sets and can run farther.
> have heard that shroomtech was good for this, someone here tried it?



White Flood, SuperPump MAX are my fav.   

what i like to do is take white flood, add some Beta Alanine by PP, BCAAs (usually take purple wrath or bulk) and Creapure by PP


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 27, 2012)

ACG 3 and Supp-D are my 2 favs and have some of the highest reviews on supplmentreviews.com


----------



## bigbill69 (Jun 27, 2012)

craze is awsome but it doesnt make your heart pump fast or really hit you quick it just seems to give me alot of indurance so i catch myself working out 1 1/2 hours all the way to 2 hours on this which i like compared to jacked i didnt get endurance


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 27, 2012)

TNE/Dbol blend..  100/25mg 1 hr before workout


----------



## S_walker (Jun 27, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> TNE/Dbol blend..  100/25mg 1 hr before workout



^^^^i had a small addiction to that!


 I like 30mg of adderall  and a scoop of karbolyn.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 27, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> TNE/Dbol blend..  100/25mg 1 hr before workout



I could see that being pretty spectacular and the pumps have to be insane as well.  I did like my test prop/mast in the AM then hit it in the afternoon, always had great workouts after that.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Shroomtek are cordyceps mushrooms that allegedly increase your endurance via respiratory support via relaxation of the bronchial walls (along with other mentioned effects).  I've never tried it myself, so I'm not familiar with their effects personally.  They seem to be popular with the Chinese and with the Joe Rogan Podcast (I really like the Rogan Podcast).  It may be worth a try, but as mentioned, Craze seems to be a popular option.  I don't know if Craze contains beta alanine, but if running endurance is a priority, combining the effects of beta alanine and BA's potential effects on lactic threshold, along with shroomtek and its potential effect on improved respiratory function, it would be a good combination to improve your endurance.  I haven't tried Craze "yet," so until I do, my recommendation is Mesomorph by APS, which contains I believe 6g of BA (I believe) per serving, one of the highest amounts of BA on the market.  I personally love the endurance i get on Mesomorph, but I'll be trying Craze next due to all the positive reviews.

Discount Supplements


----------



## oufinny (Jun 28, 2012)

I highly recommend both craze and mesomorph, if you want solid results and a good stim kick, those are my choicdes.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 29, 2012)

Another vote for Craze here.


----------



## jwa (Jun 29, 2012)

Craze. Winner winner, chicken dinner


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 29, 2012)

May not be around for long    


anabolicmi*nds*.com/forum/supplements/197428-*ds*-*craze*-lawsuit.htmlCached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
20 posts - 14 authors - Mar 27
Stock up boys and girls. A class action lawsuit claims *Craze* is not natural and contains amphetamine (analog act), despite labeling claims that


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 29, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> May not be around for long
> 
> 
> anabolicmi*nds*.com/forum/supplements/197428-*ds*-*craze*-lawsuit.htmlCached
> ...



Damn, that sounds like AX's _original_ Slim Xtreme all over again.  I REALLY need to try this stuff now!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 29, 2012)

I think they are still trying to figure out what it is.


However, like I have said before......if you want it, buy it now......


----------



## gmta99 (Jun 29, 2012)

Fusion force... I love it..


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just bought two tubs of Craze due to this thread.  Looking forward to it


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 2, 2012)

may not be the answer your looking for but a nice solid meal about an hour to 45 minutes before gym and a strong cup of coffee about 30 to 20 minutes before workout.


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jul 2, 2012)

2 percocets and a cup of strong black coffee....    Awesome Awesome workouts.....  it rivals the old ephedra/caffeine stack....  love it....


----------



## Faymus (Jul 2, 2012)

As you can see, your go to preworkout should definitely be Driven Sports Craze hands down!  Truly an amazing preworkout. I've had nothing that compares.


----------



## jwa (Jul 3, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> 2 percocets and a cup of strong black coffee....    Awesome Awesome workouts.....  it rivals the old ephedra/caffeine stack....  love it....



percocets? truly?


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 3, 2012)

Not sure if your serious about the percs... What's the dosage your talking on? 5,10,20 mg per pill? Your seriously gonna mix an upper with a downer? Dude, that's worse on your system than ephedra and caffeine. I really hope your kidding...


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jul 4, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Not sure if your serious about the percs... What's the dosage your talking on? 5,10,20 mg per pill? Your seriously gonna mix an upper with a downer? Dude, that's worse on your system than ephedra and caffeine. I really hope your kidding...



Percocet 5's with strong black cup of coffee.....    Percs actually improve my mood, make me happy and motivated...   I swear i get the same stim effect from percs as I do ephedra...


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Percocet 5's with strong black cup of coffee.....    Percs actually improve my mood, make me happy and motivated...   I swear i get the same stim effect from percs as I do ephedra...



Truly an interesting preworkout suggestion haha.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 4, 2012)

Faymus said:


> As you can see, your go to preworkout should definitely be Driven Sports Craze hands down!  Truly an amazing preworkout. I've had nothing that compares.



Just got done talking about Craze at the gym, got three bud's on it and they are loving it!!


----------



## desmorris (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey dude why not throw a look at this site. I am using it's product since long time very effective and perfect Performance Protein: Ultralife Supplements Store have a look i hope you will share your experience as well.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 5, 2012)

I dont use too much stims but I really like ASGT from LG and also sometimes just a cup of coffee.


----------



## buck (Jul 5, 2012)

3 caps ripped up.2 scoops purple wraath sometimes oxyelite some xtend from scivation. 3 aspirin.


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 6, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> 2 percocets and a cup of strong black coffee....    Awesome Awesome workouts.....  it rivals the old ephedra/caffeine stack....  love it....


----------



## DatDudeDiesel (Jul 6, 2012)

Need to buy some Craze!! But Flood is great stuff!


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 6, 2012)

I like seeing the Craze word! It wouldn't be all almost every forum if it werent good!


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 6, 2012)

I really like Anadraulic State GT.  Gives a nice push without making me crazy. 

 


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought a tub of craze and Im not impressed.....   It gives steady energy but does nothing to ramp up my motivation and drive....   My wife loves the stuff but I think jacked worked better....   Im stickin wit my percs and coffee...  btw... I have some Ephedrine hcl being delivered in the next few days from Canada so I will give that a go....  keepin fingers crossed that it works almost as good as the original ephedra/ma huang...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 7, 2012)

From what I have read, Craze is not suppose to hit/tweak you out like DMAA. It's suppose to be a smooth, steady focus. 

That's why people prefer it over stims like DMAA


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just ordered some craze


----------



## Luxx (Jul 7, 2012)

ctr10 said:
			
		

> I just ordered some craze



I need some stims! Does craze have stims?


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, I actually read an article where the FDA is gonna try to ban it


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jul 7, 2012)

Luxx said:


> I need some stims! Does craze have stims?



I dont think it does....    I have more of a kick from Jacked but more steady energy from Craze......      I think 1 scoop jacked and 1 scoop Craze might be ideal.....      I still prefer Percs and coffee.......    and Im waiting on ephedrine HCL from Canada...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 7, 2012)

Luxx said:


> I need some stims! Does craze have stims?



It doesn't have any....


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 7, 2012)

Though I have never used Craze...Black powder is awesome and tastes great.


----------



## Luxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:
			
		

> I dont think it does....    I have more of a kick from Jacked but more steady energy from Craze......      I think 1 scoop jacked and 1 scoop Craze might be ideal.....      I still prefer Percs and coffee.......    and Im waiting on ephedrine HCL from Canada...



You can still buy ephedrine at Walgreens. Look up bronk aid.


----------



## Luxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:
			
		

> Though I have never used Craze...Black powder is awesome and tastes great.



I buy some pump fuel. It sucks. Makes me want to shit all the time. I use to do white floods. I heard they took out the stims now, not sure. White floods with stims was the shiz.


----------



## jwa (Jul 7, 2012)

Luxx said:


> I need some stims! Does craze have stims?



I have no idea what _anyone _is talking about in this thread, Craze has caffeine. Caffeine is a stimulant.


----------



## Luxx (Jul 7, 2012)

jwa said:


> I have no idea what _anyone _is talking about in this thread, Craze has caffeine. Caffeine is a stimulant.



This is what everyone is talking about. *1,3-dimethylamylamine. *


----------



## jwa (Jul 7, 2012)

Luxx said:


> This is what everyone is talking about. *1,3-dimethylamylamine. *



Then the question should be: "Does Craze have 1,3?" And of course the answer would be "no," because of the recent ban.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't see any DMAA in it - 







What people are suspecting the "key" ingredient is, is the PEA.


----------



## Luxx (Jul 7, 2012)

jwa said:


> Then the question should be: "Does Craze have 1,3?" And of course the answer would be "no," because of the recent ban.



no shit!


----------



## Luxx (Jul 7, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> I don't see any DMAA in it -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks good. I'm gonna try it.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 7, 2012)

lol no geranium but it def works and I feel more focused through out my workouts.


----------



## Pestimesta (Jul 8, 2012)

i have tried shroomtech for 2 weeks now, works great for the cardio. 
i don't feel short breathed when i'm running now.
think maybe i'll try to combine the craze and the shroomtech  thanks for all the input


----------



## Swim2J (Jul 20, 2012)

I've never tried craze, but complx5 is bomb and rivalus, i know, prides themselves on providing safe protein and supplements.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pestimesta said:


> i have tried shroomtech for 2 weeks now, works great for the cardio.
> i don't feel short breathed when i'm running now.
> think maybe i'll try to combine the craze and the shroomtech  thanks for all the input



You'll be a cardio beast.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> I don't see any DMAA in it -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That placebo formula will surely get you jerked


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 21, 2012)

Placebo stim?  That'd be one hell of a magic trick.


----------



## jwa (Jul 21, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> That placebo formula will surely get you jerked



Placebo formula? (and no, I'm not asking you to define placebo.)


----------



## pilip99 (Jul 21, 2012)

ahaha


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Pestimesta (Jul 30, 2012)

I have tried the shroomtech sport for a while now. 
and i love this product, thinking about adding alpha brain in the next order.
the only site i find that delivers in europe is www.xbrain.uk.co
if anyone have a cheaper site please write it here?


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 8, 2012)

i think Craze will be good for you.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 8, 2012)

It doesn't make you fly off the wall type energy but I be danmz if I don't ever want to leave the gym on it. I just pick up 2 tubs at Orbit. They only have grape but it taste like grape koolaid.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 9, 2012)

Pestimesta said:


> I have tried the shroomtech sport for a while now.
> and i love this product, thinking about adding alpha brain in the next order.
> the only site i find that delivers in europe is www.xbrain.uk.co
> if anyone have a cheaper site please write it here?



That sounds like the Joe Rogan stack.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 9, 2012)

meth


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nutrabolics has a really good pre workout hemorage !


----------



## jwa (Aug 9, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> It doesn't make you fly off the wall type energy but I be danmz if I don't ever want to leave the gym on it. I just pick up 2 tubs at Orbit. They only have grape but it taste like grape koolaid.



Orbit now has the Berry Lemonade as well. Got a tub from them yesterday


----------



## btex34n88 (Aug 9, 2012)

White flood


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 9, 2012)

jwa said:


> Orbit now has the Berry Lemonade as well. Got a tub from them yesterday



SOG I didn't see it bro and ordered two of the grape crap!!!


----------



## Pestimesta (Aug 9, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> That sounds like the Joe Rogan stack.




Yes that's a joe rogan stack hehe  
love the prodcasts, and i really feel that the shroomtech is working for me


----------



## jwa (Aug 10, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> SOG I didn't see it bro and ordered two of the grape crap!!!



Whenever you get the Berry Lemonade, try mixing half your normal dose of each flavor. Tastes strangely like Cotton Candy.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 10, 2012)

does anyone have any discount codes for TGB?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 10, 2012)

Pestimesta said:


> Yes that's a joe rogan stack hehe
> love the prodcasts, and i really feel that the shroomtech is working for me



Sweet,  I actually just ordered some alpha brain to enhance the nootropic effects I get from Craze.  I'm also a big fan of the podcast


----------



## AznTomahawk (Aug 10, 2012)

jwa said:


> Whenever you get the Berry Lemonade, try mixing half your normal dose of each flavor. Tastes strangely like Cotton Candy.



Damn sounds like something I need to try. I have both right now. Opened the berry just to try the new flavor haha.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 10, 2012)

I actually got a hold or Orbit and they let me switch one of my tubs to the new one!!! You can't beat that service man love it.


----------



## Pestimesta (Aug 10, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Sweet, I actually just ordered some alpha brain to enhance the nootropic effects I get from Craze. I'm also a big fan of the podcast



yeah i'm a big fan of the podcast to  i'm just glad that they got a site that sends from the UK to europe, before i could only get the Fixed version because the regular alpha brain didn't go through customs.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 10, 2012)

Pestimesta said:


> yeah i'm a big fan of the podcast to  i'm just glad that they got a site that sends from the UK to europe, before i could only get the Fixed version because the regular alpha brain didn't go through customs.



Nice.  The only other nootropic I've tried was the nootropic formula they have in Whiteflood, but I actually feel Craze's nootropic effects a lot stronger for some reason (at 2 scoops only).  However, 2 scoops of Craze makes it hard to sleep because I don't workout until 5pm, so I'm down to 1 scoop, which is still more then adequate energy wise, but I'm missing the nootropic effects I'd get from 2 scoops, so I ordered some alpha brain in hopes of getting that 2 scoop neural effect on 1 scoop of Craze.  We'll see how that goes.

Either way, I've been wanting to try alpha brain, as much as Rogan and most recently, Bert Kreischer have raved about it.


----------



## jwa (Aug 11, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I actually got a hold or Orbit and they let me switch one of my tubs to the new one!!! You can't beat that service man love it.



Solid. Now mix and enjoy that deliciously potent beverage!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dude I don't know, I'm on day two of Oxy Eca black and hyper T2! I am almost scared of this stuff!! It's like the old Xenadrine RFA from back in the day. My appetite has went MIA, and loaded up with energy.


----------



## StrengthAddicts (Aug 11, 2012)

ECA stack. Check your state's regulations (each state varies); go to Walmart, Driver's license ready. I dropped 60lbs in 3lbs. 
Do cardio. And instead of the Monster for the Caffeine, I'd go with IML's LEAN FUEL EXTREME. Other than that, keep it simple.


----------



## Pestimesta (Aug 12, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Nice. The only other nootropic I've tried was the nootropic formula they have in Whiteflood, but I actually feel Craze's nootropic effects a lot stronger for some reason (at 2 scoops only). However, 2 scoops of Craze makes it hard to sleep because I don't workout until 5pm, so I'm down to 1 scoop, which is still more then adequate energy wise, but I'm missing the nootropic effects I'd get from 2 scoops, so I ordered some alpha brain in hopes of getting that 2 scoop neural effect on 1 scoop of Craze. We'll see how that goes.
> 
> Either way, I've been wanting to try alpha brain, as much as Rogan and most recently, Bert Kreischer have raved about it.




i have only tried the craze once, got a serving from a friend before training. but i liked jack3d much better, but i get the suuper crash after 2 hours of training.
but where did you order your alpha brain?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pestimesta said:


> i have only tried the craze once, got a serving from a friend before training. but i liked jack3d much better, but i get the suuper crash after 2 hours of training.
> but where did you order your alpha brain?



I got from Onnit.  Did you take 2 scoops of Craze?  I like Jack3d, but for me, it wasn't comparable to Craze (or Mesomorph), but to each their own.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 13, 2012)

I took jacked and fell alseep lol I don't know why one effects me differently. All I know is craze like we said is strong as it gets and imo doesn't have a bad aftertaste.  Orbit has the new berry flavor in so had to get me some!!


----------



## Pestimesta (Aug 15, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I got from Onnit.  Did you take 2 scoops of Craze?  I like Jack3d, but for me, it wasn't comparable to Craze (or Mesomorph), but to each their own.



i think i got 2, i just tried it from my cousin.
but even know what taste i tried, but it tasted like shit  but Onnit can't send to europe? only site i found that send in europe was Xbrain.
but i loved the jack3d, only downside is you get really knocked out after it wears of.


----------



## bamafan11 (Aug 15, 2012)

jwa said:


> Then the question should be: "Does Craze have 1,3?" And of course the answer would be "no," because of the recent ban.



How can this be banned since other pre workouts have it in them?


----------



## Cork (Aug 15, 2012)

bamafan11 said:


> How can this be banned since other pre workouts have it in them?



They don't anymore.  You can get stuff that is the last of stock, but once they are sold out, its gone...unless you head to e-bay or something.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 15, 2012)

I still have a tub of mesomorph, but quite honestly, Craze is all I need.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 15, 2012)

Craze never contained geranium, they have a different extract, now Jacked3d and several other did so they will have to reformulate theirs.


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Craze is just plain awesome


----------



## Cork (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you guys getting paid under the table by Driven Sports?


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 16, 2012)

Cork said:


> Are you guys getting paid under the table by Driven Sports?



I'm beginning to wonder the same thing Cork!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 16, 2012)

Cork said:


> Are you guys getting paid under the table by Driven Sports?



That'd be nice!  Exceptional products promote positive reviews and strong referrals, that's the bottom line.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol Vol that would be sweet. I have two tubs right now I ordered from Orbit with a receipt Cork!!! If i find a product that works that good I'm repping it all over the world. I've got a ton of friends at gym switched to it.  Bottom line like V said solid products yield their own reputation!


----------



## jwa (Aug 18, 2012)

Cork said:


> Are you guys getting paid under the table by Driven Sports?



If only! 

I need to find a good stim-free pre wo, any suggestions?


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 18, 2012)

ultima i hear is pretty  badass, kinda pricey, but worth a shot!


----------



## jwa (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll have to give that a look, Phil


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't cheat on craze J lol I've done that before and just wasn't the same.


----------



## jwa (Aug 20, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I can't cheat on craze J lol I've done that before and just wasn't the same.



haha I hear ya. I've got some Condense by Purus Labs coming my way that I'll be trying out.


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 24, 2012)

fuck, i heard good things about condense but havent had a chance to try it! yet


----------



## jwa (Aug 26, 2012)

pilip99 said:


> fuck, i heard good things about condense but havent had a chance to try it! yet



I'll be sure to let you know how it is, Phil!


----------



## RickyTicky (Aug 27, 2012)

Ultimate Orange kills it!  but a bit overwhelming


----------



## Z499 (Aug 27, 2012)

I used to run  primatine, and jet alert. It worked pretty dang good.


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 29, 2012)

For those of you using Crave:

1) Do you cycle it? if so how often?

2) Do you take a smaller dose on off days to 'keep levels up' or only take it strictly as a pre-wo?


----------



## president (Sep 15, 2012)

Craze is good. I also like C4.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Sep 16, 2012)

BulkMeUp said:


> For those of you using Crave:
> 
> 1) Do you cycle it? if so how often?
> 
> 2) Do you take a smaller dose on off days to 'keep levels up' or only take it strictly as a pre-wo?



1).  Eventually you have to cycle off any type of stim, because they have a diminishing effect overtime.  
2).  There's nothing in CRAZE that requires any "keeping up." It's actually more effective if you're not taking it daily, so you extend your ability to be stimmed.


----------



## pilip99 (Sep 16, 2012)

8 weeks on and 4 weeks off seems to work;

and no, dont worry about about stable blood level bs; you want your system to keep as fresh as possible


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll normally use it month's at a time, but only on training days. I don't use on any day I'm not lifting or running. Also every few months I'll buy bottle of Revamp off Orbit. It really works and cheap. Craze is by far imo the best pwo around. 



BulkMeUp said:


> For those of you using Crave:
> 
> 1) Do you cycle it? if so how often?
> 
> 2) Do you take a smaller dose on off days to 'keep levels up' or only take it strictly as a pre-wo?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Sep 17, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I'll normally use it month's at a time, but only on training days. I don't use on any day I'm not lifting or running. Also every few months I'll buy bottle of Revamp off Orbit. It really works and cheap. Craze is by far imo the best pwo around.



How are you liking the Alphamine?  I'm taking a break from Craze at the moment (or any pre-workouts for that matter) and in a little while I'm going to give Alphamine a go.  I think you got me into Mesomorph AND Craze, so I'm pretty confident in your reviews.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 17, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> How are you liking the Alphamine?  I'm taking a break from Craze at the moment (or any pre-workouts for that matter) and in a little while I'm going to give Alphamine a go.  I think you got me into Mesomorph AND Craze, so I'm pretty confident in your reviews.




I actually gave my tub of Craze to a buddy that really needs it. I can always order more. I'm about day 6 into Alphamine and so far it's smooth energy vrs. the usually bounce off the walls energy.


----------



## Pestimesta (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the great input, i really liked jack3d, crazed and Superpump, but i get a really big crash when i'm finished with the workout, that sucks pretty bad :/


----------



## pilip99 (Sep 25, 2013)

due to packers review, definitely want to try Black Stone labs Angel Dust next!


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 26, 2013)

Rep gave me 10 packets of Platinum Pre from optimum nutritions.  Just as good as any pre workout, tastes great and you actually know whats in it. I recommend it. 
He also gave me 2 packets of amino energy.  Also great tasting BCAAS


----------



## SlappyTX (Sep 26, 2013)

pilip99 said:


> due to packers review, definitely want to try Black Stone labs Angel Dust next!



damn i need to try this.



guy at the gym: "what are you on? you seem to be really hyped up."

me: "I'M ON MOTHER FUCKIN' ANGLE DUST BITCH!!"


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 26, 2013)

There are plenty of good pre workouts to choose from. What kind of results are you looking for? Are you looking for increased focus? Are you looking for drive and energy? Are you looking for great pumps? Depends on what your looking for but I have a few that you can choose from.


----------

